# Agenda VR3

## klausx

Hat von Euch vielleicht einer einen Agenda VR3 PDA unter Gentoo zum laufen gebracht (mit quicksync über ppp).

Ich habe hier das Problem, das ich ppp als Modul im Kernel habe, 

mknod ppp 108 0 ist erstellt 

modprobe -v ppp ergibt eine Fehlermeldung=ppp not found,

ppp_generic wird nicht gefunden, ist aber da,

ein pppd call network.vr3 sagt: Kernel hat keinen ppp support

Irgendwelche Tipps ?

Klaus

----------

## cyc

eigentlich solltest du kein mknod brauchen, da devfs die devices eigentständig erstellen sollte

----------

## klausx

Ja habe ich ja auch gedacht, aber ohne ppp-Modul kommt das:

```

pppd: pppd is unable to open the /dev/ppp device.

You need to create the /dev/ppp device node by

executing the following command as root:

        mknod /dev/ppp c 108 0

```

Muß ich bei devfs da noch etwas einstellen ?

Gruß

Klaus

----------

## klausx

gefixt !

ich habe ppp fest im Kernel eingebaut und nun geht es.

Klaus

----------

